# Harvest Pics



## dman1234 (Jul 24, 2011)

I will be bringing down 9 plants over the next 7-10 days, i will be posting them here.

First is Burmese Kush, not a huge producer but EXCELLENT Smoke, she may have underachieved because she was surrounded by monsters, very dense nugs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats Nicely done.

By the way your names in the MVP hat this month


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks and thanks Dude.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2011)

:yay:

looks wonderful

:stoned:


----------



## Locked (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice nugz homey.......I am pulling up a seat so I can get a good look at these. Bring em on....


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks,

Anyone interested in an early finnisher should try Burmese Kush, she was about 20% amber at 7 weeks.


----------



## Locked (Jul 24, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> 
> Anyone interested in an early finnisher should try Burmese Kush, she was about 20% amber at 7 weeks.



Very good to know.....she is a nice strain for those peeps who might be growing autos for their quick turn around. They cld keep a mom of this around and run from clone and get that same quick turn around but with better smoke and no need to keep buying beans.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 24, 2011)

Dang, at seven weeks!

Cant wait to see the rest, Congrats dman.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I will be bringing down 9 plants over the next 7-10 days, i will be posting them here.
> 
> First is Burmese Kush, not a huge producer but EXCELLENT Smoke, she may have underachieved because she was surrounded by monsters, very dense nugs.



Looks great--I'll take quality over quantity every time.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks, the pics of the B kush is today at 9 weeks.

I'm going to do another one today, its from the seeds i made NL x unknown.

This is my Fav smoke.

there are 13 branches all the same height with similar sized buds.


----------



## stemjosh (Jul 24, 2011)

Lookin great man looks like a nice week ahead of you


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks for the info on the burmese. wow that is like 45 days or so. good lookin stuff aye or watever the canadians say


----------



## burner (Jul 24, 2011)

nice lookin harvest there dman


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> thanks for the info on the burmese. wow that is like 45 days or so. good lookin stuff aye or watever the canadians say


 


Thanks

I guess it could vary from Pheno to Pheno but it was 20% at 7 weeks.

LOL, we say Eh.

For Hippy and anyone else wondering the Burmese came from the tude, TH seeds.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 24, 2011)

lol


> good lookin stuff aye or watever the canadians say


 that almost as good as some thinkin we live in igloos lmfao:rofl: :rofl:  not malkin  you mountain man, just like lol @ stoners.
it's EH!  Dman you got that shat going on very well 4 a canadian EH! & we are all not like bob & doug  mackenzie, eh! just with keemo, EH!


----------



## Ricochet Ranger (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks awesome, man. I have a couple of weeks before I am ready to harvest my first grow... you motivate me!


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice lookin buds man.


----------



## KaptainKush (Jul 24, 2011)

what about your blue widow and your darkstar im anxious to see those as mine are almost done!!!


----------



## Irish (Jul 24, 2011)

bout time you got some meds so you can stop terrorizing the neighborhood in that helmut and boxers. lmao...

looks like you took that bk to death. that should get you one with the couch cushions d.:hubba: 

nice grow man...peace...


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 25, 2011)

KaptainKush said:
			
		

> what about your blue widow and your darkstar im anxious to see those as mine are almost done!!!


 
Thanks all.

BW and darkstar will be coming soon, along with Critical +, Larry OG Kush and HDF, my Darksatr is a monster, will be a huge yielder, but slow too finnish.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 25, 2011)

Here are the harvest pics of the second plant i took down, it is the plant shown in post #10.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice dman
T4


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice........ your gonna enjoy....... be sure to give us a smoke report too.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 25, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Here are the harvest pics of the second plant i took down, it is the plant shown in post #10.



That is the Bubba Kush then?  B Kush?  same thing?

Looking good, no, looking amazing!

She sure did well on the yield.  Bet it smells heavenly.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks All.


No the first plant is the BK = Burmese Kush

second one is NL x with a clone i was given about 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Locked (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking forward to the pics of your Larry OG.....I hve 3 moms of my Larry OG cut warming up in the bullpen....just waiting for the end of August....:hubba:


----------



## Beach Bum (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey nice buds!!! I am actually going to put my burmise kush (Freebee from attitude) into flowering in a few days as well as an exudus cheese and a few bag seed.  I loved the the huge leaves!!!!!


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Looking forward to the pics of your Larry OG.....I hve 3 moms of my Larry OG cut warming up in the bullpen....just waiting for the end of August....:hubba:


 

The larrys will be producers, pics by the weekend.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2011)

I am glad you showed the bkush looking like some of mine at the end. Congratulations dman! Fun stuff right here.

ps, i will be eternally grateful you got dressed, thanks again.


----------



## Locked (Jul 25, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> The larrys will be producers, pics by the weekend.




You gotta love Larry......I wld love to see him grown outside by someone with some mad outdoor skills.  I bet the yield wld be off the hook....imagine 8-9 foot trees packed with buds.......:holysheep:


----------



## KaptainKush (Jul 25, 2011)

Did you have any problems with the darkstar cause i have had  problems with the leaves turning yellow


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 26, 2011)

KaptainKush said:
			
		

> Did you have any problems with the darkstar cause i have had problems with the leaves turning yellow


 
Yeah, im at 9.5 weeks with darkstar and tons of yellowing, its so late for her im not concerned, she will be down this weekend.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 26, 2011)

I took one Larry bud today, 66 days flowering, the rest of the 2 larry's will come down this W/E.

before and after the cleaning.:hubba:


----------



## KaptainKush (Jul 26, 2011)

Shits lookin great man keep it up...How where the trichs when you cut them my BW ,DS, and hypnotic all have cloudy trichs im on like day 60 of flower under 400 watt HPS cool tube


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking AWESOME Dman!



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You gotta love Larry......I wld love to see him grown outside by someone with some mad outdoor skills. I bet the yield wld be off the hook....imagine 8-9 foot trees packed with buds.......


I remember the first grow I ever saw was my buddies step dads out in bf-egypt woods, here in CA. 14ft trees. He and his 2 buddies all cross there own strains and experiment. Maybe next time I see him I'll try to bring some Larry beans with me, and see what he can do with it


----------



## Drone69 (Jul 28, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks all.
> 
> BW and darkstar will be coming soon, along with Critical +, Larry OG Kush and HDF, my Darksatr is a monster, will be a huge yielder, but slow too finnish.




Are these the freebies that Attitude did as their birthday promotion?


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 28, 2011)

5 of the 9 plants im finnishing up are from their 4/20 promo.


----------



## Drone69 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks dman1234. 

Thought they were, still got all mine from that promo to pop yet.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 28, 2011)

Critical + appears to be the star of the show, pics later today.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is Critical + 

before and after cleaning. the 4 buds are not even close to half the plant


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2011)

wow.


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Locked (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice brosef....I gotta stop looking at pics of buds.....I am starting to shake from growing withdrawal.....


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks All.

HDF is next, aka Heavy Duty Fruity. not a big producer, but a very interesting odour, havent smoked it yet.


----------



## Locked (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah that one is not gonna win any Beauty Pageants.........


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah that one is not gonna win any Beauty Pageants.........View attachment 173228


 
LOL, yeah definetly not.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 29, 2011)

Here is the HDF from post #44, about 3/4 of the plant on one hanger, definetly smells fruity, havent tasted it yet.


----------



## Locked (Jul 29, 2011)

Let's hope she smokes better then she looks lol.....for the record I hve had a cpl butt ugly girls smoke real freaking good. Kandy Kush and White Castle both come to mind.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 30, 2011)

Blue Widow before and after trim.   @  69 days.


----------



## burner (Jul 30, 2011)

damn how are your hands feeling? been doing a lot of trimming here lately :hubba: ...looks great, I can't wait to see a pic of the jar lineup


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 30, 2011)

LOL, i have done 6 in 6 days so not too bad, still have 3 to go.

i didnt like the way Blue widow grew but it appears to look like good smoke, i will find out soon.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 31, 2011)

So here is Larry OG @ 70 days,

 WOW,

 The buds are bigger than they appear in the pics, i never bother weighing but i think i will her when its dry, while i was trimming we smoked a bud for the first time I picked off of her 4 days ago, and we got blitzed so I am very very happy, I still have another larry ready to be trimmed.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Dance is called for.  Dang that is quite a show.  Good Job Dman....or excellent, I should say.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Tcbud, thats quite a compliment coming from you.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 31, 2011)

Man the Larry is good, im not getting the strong Kush taste but a slight one and a great high, and its only 4 days from when i chopped the test bud, so look out for cured bud.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice haul dman.  Dem sum hevy budz!  Nice and fat!


----------



## Locked (Jul 31, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Man the Larry is good, im not getting the strong Kush taste but a slight one and a great high, and its only 4 days from when i chopped the test bud, so look out for cured bud.




I knew you wld like her.....my favorite smoke hands down. I don't see me not growing her every grow.  Very nice buds.....Fat sticky nugz=Heaven on a stick:hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I knew you wld like her.....my favorite smoke hands down. I don't see me not growing her every grow. Very nice buds.....Fat sticky nugz=Heaven on a stick:hubba:


 
Thanks HL, 90% of why i ordered her was cause of what i saw you do with her, i couldnt be happier with her, i still have another to chop, 5 clones and 7 beans, so she isnt going anywhere for awhile. thanks again.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 31, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hamster Lewis again

DOH  :angrywife:


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice job dman.  Yeah, Hammy impressed me as well with what he has done with this strain.  One on my must try list.  Peace Brother.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2011)

Those are huge fat buds!!!! WOW. Excellent. Ok, I am convinced, where did you get the seed? Fabulous dman!


----------



## Sparda (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh man that is absolutely beautiful :holysheep:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks all.

Rose the seeds are from Cali Connection throught the Tude.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is Larry OG # 2 of mine 71 days.

here she is pre trimming.


----------



## Locked (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow...looks like Larry OG was real good to you yield wise....nice job bro. She is pretty potent so you shld be set for quite a while....:hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Wow...looks like Larry OG was real good to you yield wise....nice job bro. She is pretty potent so you shld be set for quite a while....:hubba:



Yup, i vegged them longer than i would have liked, but i am being rewarded now,  Im a huge Kush fan to begin with so Im not complaining.

I have to go clean them now, uggh.


----------



## Locked (Aug 1, 2011)

I hear ya.....love the Kush myself.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is Larry #2 trimmed,

 looking at the pics i see my trimming is getting lazy, LOL, it happens, i will get them later.


----------



## burner (Aug 1, 2011)

dman your pullin some weight man! Those are some big nuglets..i'm still waiting for the jar line up:hubba:


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 2, 2011)

Real nice dman123.  Hammy convinced me a while back Rosie, after seeing his Larry's.  That looks like some real dank bro.  Enjoy, and let us know how it smokes.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> dman your pullin some weight man! Those are some big nuglets..i'm still waiting for the jar line up:hubba:


 
Thanks everyone, Jar line up will come but ya gotta let me get them in jars,:hubba:  LOL, most are still hanging.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 2, 2011)

:holysheep: Hey Dman those are some beauties. Just went through the whole pic lineup and they BBB RRockin!!:hubba:   I see right now I'm gonna have to order me some Larry OG.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 2, 2011)

If that doesn't convince you, take a look at Hammy's Larry's.  Not to take away from dman, but Hammy's are just as good if not better.  dman, that's some dank bro.  If I remember correctly, Hammy got his from some where else....??  Not real sure.


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> If that doesn't convince you, take a look at Hammy's Larry's.  Not to take away from dman, but Hammy's are just as good if not better.  dman, that's some dank bro.  If I remember correctly, Hammy got his from some where else....??  Not real sure.




Thanks for the kind words pp.....I got my CC Larry OG beans from Sowamazingseeds.com.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> If that doesn't convince you, take a look at Hammy's Larry's. Not to take away from dman, but Hammy's are just as good if not better. dman, that's some dank bro. If I remember correctly, Hammy got his from some where else....?? Not real sure.


 
Thanks guys, I believe Hammy got them from Cali Connection also, 

The smoke is excellent i cut a sample bud last tuesday and smoked it for the first time Sunday morning, wake and bake, we were messed up, and lovin it.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind words pp.....I got my CC Larry OG beans from Sowamazingseeds.com.


 
there ya go same breeder, different bank.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok it wasnt my intention to scare anyone so brace yourself.

this is the ugliest thing Ive ever grown,


TH Darkstar @72 days.


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2011)

Woof..........man....looks like a crime scene photo.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 2, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Woof..........man....looks like a crime scene photo.



*Found One Tied Girl, Then She Died, Cut to Pieces*.....

Read the headlines.

You just gave me the guts to put up my ugliest, which I usually dont do.  Give me a few *8* weeks, I know I will have ugly plants by the finish too.  They do have a special beauty tho, you know how good they gonna be.

For indoor, that has got to be some heavy yield on that Larry OG, maybe I should look for some of those seeds too.

Thanks for posting your harvest Dman, very inspiring.


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2011)

That's uglier then my Halloween avatar from last year.....:holysheep:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks TC

Im not sure how this Darkstar will smoke the trichs didnt seem to want to amber, she is mainly cloudy with a few amber, but after smoking the Larry i decided not to wait on her, LOL, i need some light smoke for days i need to be active, Larry is for the evenings.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> That's uglier then my Halloween avatar from last year.....:holysheep:


 
shes ugly alright but come on, nothing is as bad as that was. LOL


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> shes ugly alright but come on, nothing is as bad as that was. LOL




You are right...lol.  I might hve to dig that pic up so the new peeps can enjoy it.....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 2, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You are right...lol.  I might hve to dig that pic up so the new peeps can enjoy it.....



Thanks for the warning, Hammy!  I'm going to start reading the MP forums with my welding helmet on starting October 1 :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warning, Hammy!  I'm going to start reading the MP forums with my welding helmet on starting October 1 :rofl:




Lol.....


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 6, 2011)

I never do this, weight is not important to me, i know what i have by what i see in the jars, But Larry had some weight on her, so i figured why not.

This is the first Larry of the two, this is the one in post 52, the other one might be a bit heavier but she is still a little to damp and is still hanging.

86.6 grams, dried and stems removed, and her smoke is out of this world.


----------



## Locked (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice.....glad someone else is smoking this strain and can vouch for how good it really is.  Nice job bro.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks HL, I love most Kush's,  but this ones a keeper fo sho.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 6, 2011)

Man that looks tasty.  Nice job dman.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice job  DarkStar is not very photogenic but i think she is beautifull. Say something about how she touchs you .


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Bho and PP





			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> very nice job  DarkStar is not very photogenic but i think she is beautifull. Say something about how she touchs you .


 
LOL, well before i chopped her if i walked by her and she touched me i got itchy, LOL

Havent smoked her yet so i will let you know.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 6, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks Bho and PP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got something like that from a chick one time. HA HA


----------



## Locked (Aug 6, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I got something like that from a chick one time. HA HA





Lol.....don't they sell a cream for that??:holysheep:


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 21, 2011)

now all that was really funny, you guys are comedians!!! dman i have the same nice dinning room table & chairs. lol i noticed the chairs in first pic then BAM the table next pic. lmfao


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 15, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Say something about how she touchs you .


 
Any news on DarkStar ? How was the smoke Dman ?


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 15, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Any news on DarkStar ? How was the smoke Dman ?


 

Here is the thing about my Darkstar, it smells like hay, has no visible sugar coating and looks like it wouldnt be very good,

 but we are very happy with the smoke, its an up, heady high, its my go to smoke for taking with me when i go out, i dont let smell and appearance bother me if i get high, and i do.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing :aok:


----------



## burner (Sep 15, 2011)

dman where's that jar lineup:joint4:


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 16, 2011)

Damn Burner, i said i would do it and compltely forgot, i will do it tonight.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, here it is, it doesnt do it justice now, there's 5-6 missing, i have been very generous this summer.

there is a couple of partially filled jars so i dont mix strains


----------



## burner (Sep 16, 2011)

:smoke1:

dman...that's just a beautiful thing.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 16, 2011)

Scary beautiful


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 16, 2011)

ok thats crazy amount of the keemo. you lucky


----------



## Sol (Sep 16, 2011)

Now, THAT is a thing of beauty,for sure. Kinda like a library of MaryJane.:icon_smile:  I love it!


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 16, 2011)

And dated ... Very good.

:48:


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys,

 i think theres 7 strains there so its fun picking the next one.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 17, 2011)

That's nice dman.  Looks like the pyramids in Egypt.


----------



## Sol (Sep 26, 2011)

I wanted to ask your opinion Dman. Looking back at those pics of mason jars, stacked up, if someone else was going to use those same type jars would you recommend them to try to look for smoked glass? Or is the mason glass enough to block any regular light from hitting the buds. I was reading that light is supposed to affect the THC , i'm not sure if they mean regular lighting from a light bulb or bright like the sun. I would never leave in sunlight of course, but i just wondered if reg lights affect them at all? Thus, smoked glass.   ??


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> I wanted to ask your opinion Dman. Looking back at those pics of mason jars, stacked up, if someone else was going to use those same type jars would you recommend them to try to look for smoked glass? Or is the mason glass enough to block any regular light from hitting the buds. I was reading that light is supposed to affect the THC , i'm not sure if they mean regular lighting from a light bulb or bright like the sun. I would never leave in sunlight of course, but i just wondered if reg lights affect them at all? Thus, smoked glass. ??


 
Well smoked glass certainly wouldnt hurt, I leave the jars in the boxes they came in so no light gets to them, i also use the sleeve of a few old shirts for the jars im smoking from so again no light issues, but if you can find smoked glass go for it.


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 28, 2011)

beautiful...i read you dont weight it but knew what it was by the jars..so what did you end up getting combined off the 9 lovely ladies....and what sixe are those jars...gal/half gal...


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 28, 2011)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> beautiful...i read you dont weight it but knew what it was by the jars..so what did you end up getting combined off the 9 lovely ladies....and what sixe are those jars...gal/half gal...





They are 34oz jars or 1 litre, how much i dont know but i would guess 20-25 ounces.

here are the covers i was talking about a couple of posts ago.

old dress socks.


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 30, 2011)

great covers...lol..love it..plants came out DYNOMITE....great job


----------

